# gauges cluster...



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Learn how to fiberglass. Look for video's/tutorials on building costum fiberglass trim pieces.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a pillar gauges in audi and it has air bags there. I was told by many that it would have no effect on the air bag deployment. Hard to say if the cruze would be the same way


----------



## domhoff13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone should come out with a three gauge cluster for the center speaker opening. I think if this would be a great place for them, because it is out of the way of any airbags and it should be pretty easy to wire in.


----------

